# Carpenter Ant versus Field Ant?



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

See attached pics. Hope this helps.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Borax


----------



## RichHagen (Jun 20, 2018)

Okay, I just discovered a small colony of carpenter ants outside. They were nested under concrete in front of one of my buildings with an entrance between the slabs. Here in Chicago in the neighborhood I am in, they are never that far away. I found this comparison data from the University of Nebraska. I made a slurry of 4 parts sugar to three parts 100 percent boric acid, adding enough water to make a thick syrup, and I made another one with bacon grease and boric acid. Pouring both near the entrance, the carpenter ants congregated around the sugar mix consuming it rather alarmingly quickly. They basically ignored the bacon grease mix which sat there cool and solidified. I will update whether the treatment was successful. I uploaded a photo of the comparison data and of the ants feeding on the bait, hopefully they show correctly.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Does that mix just kill them... or does it get carried back and get the colony....????


----------



## RichHagen (Jun 20, 2018)

It does not kill them immediately, the idea is that they carry it back to the nest where it gets into the food supply for the queen and the larvae.


----------

